# Accents français et OpenLdap...

## fmeehan

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait un "emerge openldap", tout semble fonctioné sauf qu'il m'est impossible d'avoir des accents français dans les données, soit en import de fichiers "Ldif" ou encore en utilisant GQ.  Il y aurait t-il un truc ou quelque chose que j'ai oublié???

Merci à l'avance

Francois

----------

## popo

Apres avoir cree ton fichier LDIF il te faut le convertir au format UTF8

Voila

A+

Alex

----------

## fmeehan

Salut Alex, 

C'est bien le problême, j'ai aucune idée comment le faire...

Francois

----------

